
1.8B people on Facebook - tilt
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/vb.4/10103225611545401/?type=2&theater
======
f_allwein
Really? I wonder how many of those are human (non-bot) and unique (not one
person with 10 accounts). I know so many people in the UK/ Germany who are not
on FB and have no interest in joining. So even among people who are privileged
enough to be able to join FB (and afford a device to do so), the coverage is
significantly less than 100%. Would be great if it's actually 1.8B people, but
I doubt it...

